# Stoneham Ma area Backhoe service



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking for someone with a backhoe in the Stoneham Ma area to push back and stack snow piles. I have several lots in the general area and if anyone could recommend someone.
Thanks


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

searay220;1949753 said:


> Looking for someone with a backhoe in the Stoneham Ma area to push back and stack snow piles. I have several lots in the general area and if anyone could recommend someone.
> Thanks


Just saw this. We have loaders in the Wilmington area if you run into the same problem next season.


----------

